# Theatrical dealer in Michigan



## dkolenda (Apr 13, 2009)

Just started looking through the postings. I work for John S. Hyatt & Associates in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I also do the occasional projection design for some of our local theatres.


----------



## willbb123 (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to CB.
I am very familiar with Grand Rapids MI. My parents have a house in Arcadia MI, which is like 2 hours away.


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome from one Michigander to another. I am on the east coast of the state, but I do a fair amount of work for an audio company in Grandville, so I end up on that side of the state every now and again. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 13, 2009)

And another welcome from a Michigander here as well! I'm from Metro Detroit, but the name Hyatt and Associates is a familiar one, even tho most people around here it seems usually deal with Fantasee or Pegasus.


----------



## Jamyo (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello!

I am from Charlotte Performing Arts Center (not far from Lansing) and have worked with John Hyatt since I took this position two years ago. I have found your company to be most helpful and great to work with. Welcome!


----------



## Chris Chapman (Apr 14, 2009)

Plus David is a riot to talk to on the phone. He's been a great help for me. Hyatt is an ETC rep, and a great supply house in GR.


----------

